# Echocardiogram 93306 vs 93307. :confused:



## jonyleo20 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a lot of reports just like the following and I am all confuse deciding which code to use . Please help ?

Is it 93306 or 93307 ? 


** FINAL REPORT **
__________________


FINDINGS
--------
Study quality -
This was a technically difficult study with suboptimal views.  
Study performed with the patient on the supine position.
Left Ventricle -
The left ventricle is moderately dilated. LVEDd- 6.4cm.  
Overall left ventricular systolic function is severely reduced with
an EF of 25%.
Suboptimal diastology assessment.  
Left Atrium -
The left atrium is mildly dilated.  
LA diameter- 4.1 cm.    
The left atrium was not well visualized.
Right Ventricle -
The right ventricle was not well visualized but systolic function
appears mildly reduced.
Right Atrium -
The right atrium was not well visualized.
Mitral Valve -
Mild mitral annular calcification present.  
There is moderate-to-severe mitral regurgitation (3+).
Aortic Valve -
There is mild aortic regurgitation (1+).  
The aortic valve appears moderately thickened consistent with
moderate aortic sclerosis. Valve excursion is reduced. There is at
least moderate aortic stenosis (low flow-low gradient) with peak/mean
gradients of 34/18mmHg. Limited views preclude an accurate estimation
of AVA.
Tricuspid Valve -
The tricuspid valve appears structurally normal.  
There is mild tricuspid regurgitation.  
Suboptimal spectral tracing precludes accurate estimation of RVSP.
Aorta -
Normal aortic root diameter.  
The proximal ascending aorta was not well visualized.
IVC/Hepatic Veins -
The IVC was not visualized.
Pericardium -
There is no pericardial effusion.

CONCLUSIONS
-----------
1. This was a technically difficult study with suboptimal views.
2. Study performed with the patient on the supine position.
3. The left ventricle is moderately dilated. LVEDd- 6.4cm.
4. Overall left ventricular systolic function is severely reduced
with an EF of 25%.
5. There is moderate-to-severe mitral regurgitation (3+).
6. There is mild aortic regurgitation (1+).
7. There is at least moderate aortic stenosis (low flow-low gradient)
with peak/mean gradients of 34/18mmHg.
8. There is no pericardial effusion.


----------



## jcarney12@kc.rr.com (Jul 6, 2012)

*93306 vs 93307*

The spectral tracing would be included in the 93306(not the 93307) but the report should include the dopper measurements. I code for an IDTF & we rarely bill the 93307. A complete echo, with correct documentation should be 93306.


----------



## jonyleo20 (Jul 6, 2012)

*echo 93306 vs 93307*

Thank you jcarney12.

I was wondering the wording / key words that will tell me if this is a 93306 or a 93307. What I this is that if Spectral Doppler and Color flow were used Dr should have mention it on the report right ? or is there any word on this report that tells me that spectral Doppler and color flow is used ???? 

For me looks like a Complete ECHO 93307 without spectral Doppler and without Color Flow . 

PLease advice


----------

